# WWI 77th Infantry Battalion Ottawa



## historybuff (19 Aug 2006)

I've just acquire a collar badge from the 77th Infantry Battalion Ottawa WWI.  I believe they were sent to France as reinforcements and were absorbed into other battalions.  Does anybody have any historical info about the 77th Infantry Battalion?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Aug 2006)

The 77th Canadian Infantry Battalion of the Canadian Expeditionary Force (CEF) was authorized by General Order 103a of 15 August 1915.

Recruiting Area: Ottawa and district.
Mobilization HQ: Ottawa, ON

Service:
Canada: 16 July 1915 to 20 June 1916
England: 29 June 1916 to 22 Sep 1916
France: No service as a unit.

The 77th Battalion was absorbed into the 47th and 73rd Infantry battalions.

Commanding Officer: Lieutenant Colonel D.R. Street (19 Jun 1916 to 13 Sep 1916)

Source: "Over the Top!; The Canadian Infantry in the First World War, by John Meek, 1972
________________________________________________

The 47th Battalion was part of the 10th Brigade, of the 4th Division, of the CEF.
The 73th Battalion was part of the 12th Brigade, of the 4th Division, until disbanded in April 1917 and replaced in the brigade by the 85th Battalion.
________________________________________________

You can start researching the War Diaries of these battalions here: http://www.collectionscanada.ca/02/020152_e.html


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (20 Aug 2006)

Another good resource is the CEF study group  http://www.cefresearch.com/


----------



## historybuff (21 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the tips.  I tried to track down Over the Top and found a single signed copy in the US for lots of bucks.  Seems to be a rare item.  I finally found 2 copies at Amazon Japan.  I hope the book was not translated in Japanese.
I'm thinking of putting together an article on the Ottawa battalions that fought in France during WWI.  Is there a market for such an article?
Again thanks for your help.


----------

